# Help digitizing corners or curves (using embird)



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I need some help. I am having problems on corners the threads get really thin. I have adjusted the thread density and the pull compensation, but nothing seems to help. Do I need to double up in the areas that are thin? Thanks Troy

Here is a pic showing where I am having the problems


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does nobody know how to digitize on here?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

thutch15 said:


> Does nobody know how to digitize on here?


Yes, there are a lot of people on this forum that digitize.
But, the number of people who use Embird to digitize may be limited and may not read this forum every day.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok but I would still think that it is a general problem that I am having and not just a Embird problem.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't tell from the picture, how wide is that satin stitch? It looks like the satin stitch stops when it has to make a jump thats too wide. I use Wilcom ES-65 v.8. It has an auto jump feature that lets you add a jump stitch to make it across the gap. I'm not too familiar with embird however but I'm assuming a feature like that has got to be in there somewhere.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you...I adjusted the size of my image and that made a big difference. I was trying to digitize a logo that was over 12 inches wide. I reduced it to 5 inches and then that stitch is working fine. I guess I still need to learn how to do a bigger image, but thanks for this info.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

thutch15 said:


> Thank you...I adjusted the size of my image and that made a big difference. I was trying to digitize a logo that was over 12 inches wide. I reduced it to 5 inches and then that stitch is working fine. I guess I still need to learn how to do a bigger image, but thanks for this info.


When the image is really wide you may want to use a split satin stitch instead of a satin stitch.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks I will try that.


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

When doing bigger items in Embird with satin stitches I will thin my columns down so the satin stitch will work. I can easily do 5" letters with satin stitches. Certain fonts will also work better.

Good Luck!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------

